# Fotocelula



## alexjpe (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto y necesito un poco de ayuda.

Necesito leer la señal (es decir, cuando cambia de estado) de una fotocelula a traves del puerto de serie del ordenador, se que existen tarjetas que se encargan de esto, pero son muy caras con 8, 40 o mas canales de entrada y otros tantos de salida.

Yo solo necesito un canal de entrada, no necesito más. Alguien sabe de donde puedo sacar un esquema o como puedo hacer para que funcione. 

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 26, 2006)

Creo que es mucho más facil hacerlo con el puerto paralelo puesto que no necesitas cumplir con un protocolo (Claro que el puerto paralelo tiene sus reglas), lo único que necesitas es identificar las terminales del puerto  (www.hardwarebook.net) poner ahí tu dispositivo o sensor y mediante un programa en C, C++, VB, VC, etc preguntas por el puerto y recibes el dato.


----------



## alexjpe (Abr 26, 2006)

Si, pero como te he dicho soy novato. ¿Puedo conectar la fotocelula sin miramientos cuando identifique el pin donde debe ir? La celula necesita alimentación, ¿la saco del puerto?


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola a los dos ,de PC estoy nulo ,pero he encontrado esta pagina, que quizas os ayude ,suerte saludos 
http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/misc3.htm


----------



## titorealico (Abr 27, 2006)

hola, mira, sacar la alimentacion del puerto es algo complicado por el puerto no dispone de potencia, con lo cual no se aconseja alimentar con el puerto. lo que si, podes poner un optoacoplador como esta en el circuito del link en el mensaje anterior y ahi si, solo debes setear una salida del puerto paralelo en uno para lograr el +5 y la masa la sacas del pin25 del puerto paralelo.

lo que resta, osea la deteccion del cambio de estado de la fotocelula) se hace con programacion que me seria dificil explicarte por este medio porq hay que hacer una secuencia logica, codificar, etc...

asumo que tenes conocimientos de programacion, si asi no lo es, avisa y vemos como te lo explico....

Saludos, Tito

P.D.: como dijo roberto moreno, no te compliques con el puerto serie !!! tiene muchos protocolos y para lo que vos lo queres ... no se justifica.. trabaja con el puerto paralelo !!!


----------



## alexjpe (Abr 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias, espero poder hacerlo con esto. Si tengo alguna duda vuelvo a preguntaros. Si que se programación en visual basic, pero nunca he trabajado con puertos, siempre ha sido aplicaciones locales o bien de tipo cliente/servidor. Si me dierais alguna orientación sobre el puerto os lo agradezco.


----------



## titorealico (Abr 28, 2006)

sinseramente no tengo ni idea de ese lenguaje, yo programo en c/c++ y asembler.
el asembler no te va a servir para esto.
yo lo haria en "C", si te convence ese lenguaje, puedo darte las sentencias q son para leer el puerto paralelo...


----------

